# Faded grey decals (stickers) on 2005 Sundance / Suntor



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

The grey stickers on my Suntor have faded a bit. All the other colours are still nice and bright. Has anybody managed to restore the colour using any types of polish / restorer at all?

If not, I was thinking about masking them and spray painting as I don't suppose that you can buy just the grey bits.

I have seen the posts from others who have suggested getting some new ones made, and I guess that is a last resort.

Any different suggestions welcome. 

Thanks Dave


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

When we got our Symbol, we didn't notice that the side graphics on the sliding door weren't there  

Having tried a few local sign makers, no one seemed keen to make up a two tone grey flash stripe to go on the side door, so we ended up getting a full set of graphics from Auto Sleeper. 

Even the original supplier couldn't get an exact match  but as you can't compare both sides at the same time is is ok :wink: 

Not sure that you'll be able to do anything else but get some new graphics.
Swift should have records of your van and be able to supply a set (hope it's not only a full set, like Auto Sleeper), but don't hold your breath that they will be an exact match 8O 

Worth trying local sign makers, if they can reproduce stick on graphics.

****


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The decals on our Suntor faded and lost their gloss. Makes the van look quite drab.
Gerry


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

GerryD said:


> The decals on our Suntor faded and lost their gloss. Makes the van look quite drab.
> Gerry


Exactly - its just the grey bits on the bottom of the cab doors and also around some of the windows. All the other colours are still quite bright.

It does make the van look older than it is.


----------



## 125054 (Jun 25, 2009)

My Suntor 590RL has the same problem. I will be spraying mine [align=left]


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

How about a t-cut and a polish? I have polished mine to get rid of the black streaks and they came up fine.

David


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Had rather hoped that Swift may have had some suggestions. Never noticed the problem on other ranges or manufacturers so must be a quality issue.
Gerry


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

b16duv said:


> How about a t-cut and a polish? I have polished mine to get rid of the black streaks and they came up fine.
> 
> David


I tried T Cut on a small area and the grey became lighter


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

MRC said:


> My Suntor 590RL has the same problem. I will be spraying mine


Thats probably the best idea if no replacements are available. Can you let me know how you get on and what paint you used please?


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

*Faded grey decals*

Hi charisma yes some other Swift models are affected by the fading colours on the body stickers.

When we polished our Bolero the colour came off the decals with the polish which is not very good.

If you contact your local car body repair shop and ask them who they use to replicate old decals for accident repairs, then you will be able to get a new set made.

Be warned these are not cheap but they can supply and fit them for you and are usually a good match for any decals not replaced. 
I hope this helps. :wink:


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Charisma said:


> b16duv said:
> 
> 
> > How about a t-cut and a polish? I have polished mine to get rid of the black streaks and they came up fine.
> ...


Sorry Charisma, it just cleaned mine up and made them shiny. Must be a different type of decal. 

David


----------

